# Gulf's 50 most influential expats according to Arabian Business



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Interesting article. Most of them are based in the UAE.

ArabianBusiness.com - Middle East Business, Financial & Industry News, Events & Information


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I guess the UAE is still the main Gulf business hub.

I only know three of those people listed. Anyway it's not right as they missed me off! 
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I guess the UAE is still the main Gulf business hub.
> 
> I only know three of those people listed. Anyway it's not right as they missed me off!
> -


We'll make a new list for you Elphaba! 

Not a single woman is listed there.  I'm actually quite surprised and a little disappointed too.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> We'll make a new list for you Elphaba!
> 
> Not a single woman is listed there.  I'm actually quite surprised and a little disappointed too.


But the UAE is still in the 1950's... 
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> But the UAE is still in the 1950's...
> -


Perhaps I was having an ignorant moment.  After all, how could I expect a woman to be on the list when I couldn't even open up a bank account for my child without his father's permission!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Tsk Pamela! Know your place!
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Tsk Pamela! Know your place!
> -


You're right! And off to the kitchen I go :rolleyes2:


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I guess the UAE is still the main Gulf business hub.
> 
> I only know three of those people listed. Anyway it's not right as they missed me off!
> -


Yay! I know one person on the list. 

Strange, I seem to have been missed off as well.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Yay! I know one person on the list.
> 
> Strange, I seem to have been missed off as well.


It's clearly rubbish Maz! :eyebrows:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Top *THIRTEEN* powerful expats according to Expatforum.com based on reputation (good or bad...you decide! ). Oddly enough, the UAE tops this list too!  

I think they only got number 4 right! 

1. Andy Capp
2. Jynxgirl
3. Stewart
4. Pamela0810
5. Elphaba
6. Dunmovin
7. Nola
8. Fatenhappy
9. SBP
10. Jojo
11. Felixtoo2
12. Free_Spirit
13. Deadguy


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ahem! I think you'll find that I have the _power_ around here...

 :mod:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Ahem! I think you'll find that I have the _power_ around here...
> 
> :mod:



:nod: :hail:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have been working very hard, everyday or two, to get elphaba to the top of that list. As she really does deserve it!!!


----------

